# To be, or not to be, that is the question



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Άμλετ, βασισμένος στη μετάφραση του Γιώργου Χειμωνά, αυτό το καλοκαίρι, με τον Αιμίλιο Χειλάκη. Ευκαιρία να καθαρογράψω εδώ τον περίφημο μονόλογο. Όταν ακούω ότι η μετάφραση είναι του Χειμωνά, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο Σέξπιρ θα πάρουν τελικά οι θεατές και πόσο Χειμωνά. Να πιάσω μόνο στην αρχή, τον πιο απλό στίχο: «to suffer / The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune». Στα πιο απλά ελληνικά: «να υπομένεις τα χτυπήματα της άδικης μοίρας». Ποια ανάγκη οδήγησε τον Χειμωνά να το τραβήξει σ’ εκείνο το «να αντέχει σωπαίνοντας τις πληγές / από μια μοίρα που τον ταπεινώνει χωρίς κανένα έλεος»; 

Έπεσα πάνω σε μια παρουσίαση της παράστασης από τον Γιώργο Σμυρνή στο monopoli.gr με τίτλο _Άμλετ: “Να δει κανείς ή να μη δει”_ — αντιστάθηκε στο εύκολο «Να μπει κανείς ή να μην μπει;». Γράφει ο Σμυρνής ανάμεσα σε διάφορα θετικά και αρνητικά σχόλια: «Ως μετάφραση του Άμλετ επιλέχθηκε αυτή του Χειμωνά. Έχω τρεις μεταφράσεις του Άμλετ στο σπίτι μου (του Μπελιέ, του Ρώτα και του Χειμωνά) και δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος από καμία από τις τρεις. Ωστόσο, θεωρώ πως του Γιώργου Χειμωνά είναι μακράν η χειρότερη. Ο γνωστός συγγραφέας και μεταφραστής σε κάποια σημεία ήταν τόσο αυθαίρετος στην απόδοση του κειμένου, που έδινε την εντύπωση ότι προσπαθούσε να γράψει το δικό του Άμλετ. Στην εισαγωγή, μάλιστα, της μετάφρασης του έγραφε πως ο Σαίξπηρ δεν είναι από τους συγγραφείς που εκτιμά, αλλά ο Άμλετ ξεφεύγει από τα τυπικά σαιξπηρικά έργα — είναι κάτι άλλο!»

Εδώ έχω να σας προσφέρω, εκτός από το πρωτότυπο, τον μονόλογο αντιγραμμένο με προσοχή από τις μεταφράσεις του Ρώτα και του Χειμωνά και με απλό κοπιπάστωμα από διαδικτυακό απόσπασμα της πρόσφατης μετάφρασης του Παύλου Μάτεσι (εδώ παρουσίαση της μετάφρασης του Μάτεσι στην Ελευθεροτυπία). *Αναζητούνται η μετάφραση του Μπελιέ, που δεν την έχω αγοράσει ακόμα, και του Κακογιάννη, που είναι εξαντλημένη. (Κάντε ένα ψυχικό αν την έχετε.)*


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

To be, or not to be, that is the question —
Whether ’tis nobler in the mind to suffer
The slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,
Or to take arms against a sea of troubles,
And by opposing end them. To die, to sleep —
No more; and by a sleep to say we end
The heart-ache and the thousand natural shocks
That flesh is heir to — ’tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wished. To die, to sleep —
To sleep, perchance to dream. Ay, there's the rub,
For in that sleep of death what dreams may come,
When we have shuffled off this mortal coil,
Must give us pause. There’s the respect
That makes calamity of so long life,
For who would bear the whips and scorns of time,
Th’oppressor’s wrong, the proud man’s contumely,
The pangs of disprized love, the law's delay,
The insolence of office, and the spurns
That patient merit of th’unworthy takes,
When he himself might his quietus make
With a bare bodkin? Who would fardels bear,
To grunt and sweat under a weary life,
But that the dread of something after death,
The undiscovered country from whose bourn
No traveller returns, puzzles the will,
And makes us rather bear those ills we have
Than fly to others that we know not of?
Thus conscience does make cowards of us all,
And thus the native hue of resolution
Is sicklied o’er with the pale cast of thought,
And enterprises of great pitch and moment
With this regard their currents turn awry
And lose the name of action.
(New Cambridge Shakespeare, edited by Philip Edwards)


Να ’ναι κανείς ή να μην είναι, — αυτό είν’ το ζήτημα·
τι ’ναι στο πνεύμα ανώτερο, να υποφέρεις
πετριές και σαϊτιές αχρείας τύχης, ή 
να παίρνεις τα όπλα ενάντια σ’ ένα πέλαο βάσανα
κι αντιχτυπώντας να τους δίνεις τέλος; Θάνατος, — 
ύπνος, και τίποτ’ άλλο· κι αν με αυτόν τον ύπνο 
παύουμε της καρδιάς τον πόνο και τις χίλιες
λαχτάρες, φυσική κληρονομιά της σάρκας, 
είναι συντέλεια να την εύχεσαι με ζήλο.
Θάνατος· — ύπνος· — ύπνος, ίσως όνειρα! ε,
εδώ είναι ο κόμπος· τι σ’ αυτόν τον ύπνο του θανάτου
τι όνειρα θα ’ρθουν, όταν θα ’χουμε πετάξει τούτο
το σαρκοκάβουρο; αυτό μας κόβει· τούτη η έγνοια
κάνει τη δυστυχία να ζει τόσο πολύ·
γιατί ποιος θα δεχότανε ντροπές και χάλια
της ηλικίας, τ’ άδικο απ’ τον δυνατόν, 
τον εξευτελισμό απ’ τον φαντασμένον,
τον πόνο από την περιφρονημένη αγάπη,
την άργητα του νόμου, τους τραμπουκισμούς
της εξουσίας και τις κλωτσιές που η ταπεινή
η αξία τρώει απ’ τον ανάξιο, αν μπορούσε
να έδινε μόνος του κανείς στον εαυτό του
τη λύτρωση μ’ ένα μαχαίρι; Ποιος θα το ’θέλε
να φέρνει ευθύνες, να γρυλίζει και να ιδρώνει
από το βάρος της ζωής, αν η τρομάρα
μην είναι κάτι μετά θάνατον, στον κόσμο
τον άλλο, απ’ όπου δε γυρίζει ταξιδιώτης,
δε σάστιζε τη θέληση και δε μας έκανε
να προτιμάμε να τραβάμε αυτά τα βάσανα
παρά να πάμε σε άλλα που δεν τα γνωρίζουμε;
Έτσι η συνείδηση μας κάνεις όλους δειλούς
κι έτσι το φυσικό το χρώμα της απόφασης
ξασπρίζει με τ’ ωχρό φκιασίδωμα της σκέψης
κι είναι προσπάθειες πνοής μεγάλης κι ευκαιρίας
που με την έγνοια αυτή ξεκόβεται η ορμή τους
και χάνουν το όνομα της πράξης.
Μετάφραση Βασίλη Ρώτα (Εκδόσεις Επικαιρότητα, 1997)


Να ζεις. Να μη ζεις. Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση.
Τι συμφέρει στον άνθρωπο
Να πάσχει· να αντέχει σωπαίνοντας τις πληγές
από μια μοίρα που τον ταπεινώνει χωρίς κανένα έλεος
Ή να επαναστατεί. Να αντισταθεί
στην ατέλειωτη παλίρροια των λυπημένων κόπων
Να πεθάνεις. Να κοιμηθείς. Αυτό είναι όλο
Να κοιμηθείς και να κοιμηθούν
όλοι οι πόνοι που από αυτούς είσαι πλασμένος
Να μην ξυπνήσουν πια ποτέ. Αυτόν τον ύπνο
να εύχεσαι για σένα. Να πεθάνεις. Να κοιμηθείς
Κι αν στον ύπνο σου έρθει ένα όνειρο;
Τι θα είναι αυτό το όνειρο; Μετά τον αιώνα του σώματος
ποιος ύπνος αναλαμβάνει τα όνειρα; Πώς ονειρεύεται
ο θάνατος; Σε πιάνει φόβος· αργείς
και ζεις. Και η πανωλεθρία διαρκεί ζώντας
από τη ζωή σου. Τελείωσε τον κόσμο εσύ
Τέλειωσε την ζωή σου. Αυτήν την στιγμή. Τώρα. Μ’ ένα μαχαίρι.

Ποιος προτιμάει να ζει ρημάζοντας μέσα στον χρόνο
Να τον αδικεί ο ισχυρός να τον συντρίβει ο επηρμένος
να ερωτεύεται να εκλιπαρεί τον αδιάφορο να ανέχεται
την ύβρι της εξουσίας τη νύστα του νόμου
Να νικά ο ανάξιος τον άξιο. Που η αξία του η ίδια
Τον έχει από πριν νικήσει. Ποιος θα άντεχε
να κουβαλάει το ασήκωτο βάρος της ζωής να σέρνεται
να ερημώνει· να στραγγίζει ιδρώτας η ψυχή του
αν δεν ήταν ο τρόμος. Γι’ αυτό που στέκεται εκεί
Εκεί που αρχίζει ο θάνατος. Σ’ αυτήν την άγνωστη γη
Που σε κανέναν ορίζοντα μακριά κανείς. Ποτέ δεν είδε
Κι εκείνοι που ξεκίνησαν και φύγαν· ποτέ
δεν ξαναφανήκαν στην πύλη. Ο φόβος
ταράζει την θέληση και θέλεις
να είναι ο εχθρός σου γνώριμος παρά να δεις
να έρχεται καταπάνω σου το αγνώριστο. Η συνείδηση
μας κάνει όλους δειλούς. Η φύση δεν της έδωσε
μια λειτουργία θανάτου· δεν έχει όργανο για το άγνωστο
Άστραψε η απόφαση κι αμέσως την σβήνει την θαμπώνει
Η υγρασία της σκέψης. Και τα έργα τα μεγάλα
Που γι’ αυτά γεννήθηκες. Μονάχα γι’ αυτά γεννήθηκες
Δεν τα τολμάς. Θρύβουν· χάνονται
Ποτέ δεν θα ονομαστούν πράξεις.
(Μετάφραση Γιώργου Χειμωνά, Εκδόσεις Κέδρος 1988)​


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Ύπαρξη; Ανυπαρξία; Ιδού το ερώτημα. Τι είναι για την ψυχή το ευγενέστερο; Να ανεχτείς βέλη και λιθοβολισμό πρόστυχης μοίρας, ή να σηκώσεις όπλο ενάντια σε ωκεανό από βασανιστήρια να τους εναντιωθείς και να τα μηδενίσεις; Θάνατος. Ύπνος. Και μετά, μηδέν. Κι αν μ’ έναν ύπνο βάζω τέλος στα μαρτύρια της καρδιάς και τα χιλιάδες άλλα πράγματα που κληρονόμησε η σάρκα; Αυτό είναι ολοκλήρωση ευλαβικότατα επιθυμητή. Θάνατος. Ύπνος. Ύπνος! Α! Και ίσως όνειρα. Μάλιστα. Εδώ η εμπλοκή. Γιατί σε τέτοιον ύπνο θανάτου, τι είδους όνειρα; Ενδέχεται να έρθουν, όταν θα ’χουμε ξεφορτωθεί αυτό το σάρκινο βασανιστήριο; Αυτό μας κόβει τη φόρα· ο συλλογισμός που κάνει αβάσταχτη μία ζωή που τόσο αβάσταχτα πολύ κρατεί. Γιατί, ποιος θα υπόμενε μαστίγιο, προσβολές εγκόσμιες, την αδικία του δυνάστη, τη βρισιά του αλαζόνα ή τις μαχαιριές του περιφρονημένου έρωτα, τον νόμο που θα λειτουργήσει καθυστερημένα, την προπέτεια της Εξουσίας, τα λακτίσματα που ο νομοταγής πολίτης δέχεται απ’ τον αχρείο, όταν στο χέρι του είναι απ’ όλα αυτά να απαλλαγεί μ’ ένα μικρό, γυμνό μαχαίρι; Γιατί ποιος θ’ ανεχόταν βόγγο, βάρος και ιδρώτα μίας άχαρης ζωής, εάν ο τρόμος πως κάτι που υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ̶ η χώρα η άγνωστη που από το σύνορό της ταξιδιώτης κανείς δεν επιστρέφει ̶ μουδιάζει τη βούληση και μας καταναγκάζει να υπομείνουμε τα τωρινά μαρτύριά μας, παρά ν’ ανοίξουμε πανιά προς άλλα, άγνωστά μας; Όπου, η σκέψη μάς κάνει όλους μας δειλούς, το φυσικό χρώμα της απόφασης το απονεκρώνει η κιτρινισμένη πια χροιά της σκέψης. Και έργα υψηλής πνοής με ισχυρά φτερά, μ’ αυτήν εδώ τη σκέψη βγαίνουν από τη ροή τους, έργα πια δεν θα ονομαστούν ποτέ.
Μετάφραση Παύλου Μάτεσι, Εκδόσεις Τόπος, 2009​


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Πολλή συζήτηση γίνεται για την απόδοση τού «To be, or not to be, that is the question».

Λέει η Λούλα Αναγνωστάκη για τη μετάφραση του Χειμωνά:
Επίσης, άλλαξε το «να ζεις ή να μη ζεις», γιατί ήταν φθαρμένο — μέχρι και τραγούδι έγινε. Αφήστε που το ρήμα be σημαίνει "είσαι". Δεν μπορούσε, βέβαια, να γράψει "είσαι". Επιλέγει: "να ζεις, να μη ζεις". Ο ηθοποιός κάνει μια μικρή παύση, μια ανεπαίσθητη σιωπή. Χωρίς τονισμό. Είναι πιο σωστό.
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_issues?pid=51&dt=16/06/2006&id=86296916

Στο σημείωμα για τη μετάφραση του Μάτεσι διαβάζουμε:
Ο Άμλετ δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ως ο καταθλιπτικός αντιήρωας που θα αναφωνήσει το περίφημο «Να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει», φράση που, με πρώτο τον Γρυπάρη, αποδόθηκε λανθασμένα και ανορθόδοξα από την πλειονότητα των ελλήνων μεταφραστών. Αντιθέτως, ο Παύλος Μάτεσις στην παρούσα απόδοση του κειμένου αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά «Ύπαρξη; Ανυπαρξία; Ιδού το ερώτημα».
http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=135466

Σχόλια;


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Ο περίφημος μονόλογος από τον Ολίβιε και, αν πατήσετε να πάτε στο YouTube, δεν θα προλαβαίνετε να διαλέξετε:






Αν θέλετε να δείτε τον ρώσικο Gamlet (1964) με τον μέγιστο Σμοκτουνόφσκι, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2011)

Μια παρατήρηση στο σημείωμα του Γιώργου Σμυρνή:

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα εδώ είναι το εξής. Στην αργκό της εποχής του Σαίξπηρ το "πήγαινε σε μοναστήρι" σήμαινε "πήγαινε σε μπουρδέλο". Επομένως, από τη στιγμή που ο Άμλετ στην ουσία αποκαλεί "πόρνη" την Οφηλία, είναι ήδη εξοργισμένος μαζί της και είναι μάλλον απίθανο να υπάρχει ερωτικό πνεύμα στην σκηνή. Και υπήρχαν και άλλα τέτοια λάθη. Και κάποια από αυτά το κοινό τα χειροκρότησε κιόλας! Μπήκε στο νόημα, μόνο που ήταν ένα νόημα τελείως λάθος!​
Συμφωνώ ότι η σκηνή δεν μπορεί να είναι ερωτική (!), αλλά δεν θα συμφωνήσω με την ερμηνεία για το μπουρδέλο. Γράφει ο Έντουαρντς στην έκδοση του CUP για τον στίχο: «Get thee to a nunnery – why wouldst thou be a breeder of sinners?».

Get thee to a nunnery: Much of the power and meaning of this scene is lost if we accept the suggestion of J. Q. Adams and Dover Wilson that ‘nunnery’ is here used in its slang sense of ‘brothel’. Hamlet is accusing men and women, including himself and Ophelia, of unremitting moral frailty, which they show most in their sexual relations. Only in a convent will Ophelia be able to resist the inclinations of her own nature, and by desisting from sex and propagation she will the sooner put an end to sinful mankind. As with Lear and Timon, Hamlet's disgust with mankind makes him think it were better if generation ceased.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2011)

Εκεί που μας στέλνεις για τον ρώσικο Άμλετ νικελ έχει πολύ πράμα, κατευθείαν στο ψητό εδώ  (δεν έχω ιδέα από ρώσικα, αλλά νομίζω ξέρω τι λέει).


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Α, ναι, η SBE μάς στέλνει στη σκηνή του μονολόγου (όπου ο ρώσος Άμλετ τα σκέφτεται), εγώ σας έστειλα να δείτε ολόκληρη την ταινία, γιατί μία φορά στη ζωή μας αξίζει να δούμε έναν από τους καλύτερους Άμλετ — κι ας είναι στα ρώσικα. Για ηθοποιούς και θεατές, η ίδια η σκηνή του μονολόγου είναι από τα πιο βαρετά σημεία στο σύνολο του έργου του Σέξπιρ. Πώς μπορείς να κάνεις ενδιαφέρον αυτό το κείμενο που είναι για διάβασμα; Από αυτή την άποψη ο Κόζιντσεφ κάνει καλά που το ψιλοσνομπάρει και μας δείχνει πολύ τοπίο...


----------



## lacrima_mortis (Jan 8, 2015)

ΕΜΜΕΤΡΟΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΙΣ ΙΑΚΩΒΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΛΑ

Να ήναι (2) τις ή να μη ήναι, ιδού το ζήτημα· αν θέλ' η ευγένεια της ψυχής όλα να στέργης τα πικρά βέλη 'πού ακοντίζει τύχη αχρεία, ή (3) 'ς ένα πέλαγος κακών αρματωμένος αντίστασιν να κάμης και να παύσης όλα. Θάνατος, — ύπνος (4), — τίποτ' άλλο· και αν ειπούμε πως μ' έναν ύπνον παύει ο πόνος της καρδίας, και οι τόσοι κτύποι, της σαρκός αρχαία κλήρα, — θα ήταν τέλος άξιο των θερμών ευχών μας. Θάνατος· — ύπνος· — ύπνος! α! και όνειρα μήπως! εδώ είναι ο κόμπος· επειδή (5) κει 'ς του θανάτου τον ύπνον ποιας λογής όνειρα θα 'λθουν, άμα του κόσμου τούτου αποτινάξωμε την ζάλην, τούτο εξ ανάγκης μας κρατεί, τούτ' είναι η σκέψις, 'πού σέρνει τόσο την ζωήν της δυστυχίας (6). Ότι ποιος θα δεχόνταν του καιρού τους τόσους περιπαιγμούς και ραβδισμούς, την δυναστείαν του αδικητού, την ύβριν των υπερηφάνων, την οδύνην αγάπης καταφρονημένης, την άργητα του νόμου (7), τον αυθάδη τρόπον της εξουσίας, και όσους λακτισμούς η αξία η υπομονητική λαμβάνει απ' τον αχρείον, εάν μ' ένα μαχαίρι μόνος του ημπορούσε ν' απελευθερωθή; ποιος ήθελε απ' το βάρος μιας άχαρης ζωής να ιδρόνη, να στενάζη; μόνος ο τρόμος μήπως κάτ' υπάρχει πέραν του τάφου, — ο τόπος (8) ο ανεύρετος, απ' όπου ποτέ κανείς ταξειδιώτης δεν γυρίζει, — την θέλησιν στενοχωρεί, και (9) αυτό βιάζει τον άνθρωπον να μένη 'ς τα δεινά, 'πού πάσχει, παρά να δράμη 'ς άλλ' αγνώριστά του πάθη. Έτσ' η (10) συνείδησις δειλούς όλους μας κάμνει, κ' έτσι το (11) φυσικό της αποφάσεως χρώμα νεκρόνει ο λογισμός με την χλωμήν θωριά του, ώστε μ' αυτόν τον δισταγμόν έργα μεγάλης ουσίας στρέφουν απ' το ρεύμα τους και χάνουν και τ' όνομα της ενεργείας.

2) _Να ήναι τις ή να μη ήναι κλ_. Δεν είπε «να ζη τις ή να μη ζη», διότι δεν πρόκειται περί εκλογής μεταξύ ζωής και θανάτου, αφού ο θάνατος, κατά τας χριστιανικάς ιδέας, δεν είναι κατάλυσις της υπάρξεως, αλλά μετάβασις εις άλλην ζωήν· η έναρξις του μονολόγου στηρίζεται εις την ιδέαν ότι με την παρούσαν ζωήν τελειόνει η ύπαρξις του ανθρώπου, και επομένως το ζήτημα τίθεται μεταξύ του είναι και μη είναι, μεταξύ υπάρξεως και μη υπάρξεως απολύτως· μόνον εις την ερχομένην περίοδον εκφράζεται η περί μελλούσης ζωής σκέψις.

3) _ή 'ς ένα — όλα_. Η αντίστασις εδώ ταυτίζεται με την βιαίαν, θεληματικήν καταστροφήν της υπάρξεως· ο άνθρωπος αντιστεκόμενος εις τον πόνον δεν δύναται να τον νικήση, να τον αφανίση, ειμή με το να συγκαταστρέψη την έδραν του πόνου, δηλαδή τον εαυτόν του.

4) _ύπνος· τίποτ' 'άλλο_. Δηλαδή, ύπνος και μόνον ύπνος, τουτέστιν ανάπαυσις αναίσθητος, οποία δεν συμβαίνει πάντοτε εις τον φυσικόν ύπνον.

5) _κει — θα 'λθουν_. Δηλαδή, η απορία εάν η νέα κατάστασίς μας θα ήναι ευχάριστος ή οδυνηρά.

6) _την ζωήν της δυστυχίας_. Προσωποποιείται εδώ η δυστυχία.

7) _την άργητα του νόμου_. Δηλαδή, της απονομής της δικαιοσύνης.

8) _ο τόπος — γυρίζει_. Πρβ. Catullum. «Qui nunc it per iter tenebricosum - illuc, unde negant redire quemquam». Πρβ. και Θεοκρ. Ειδ. XVII στ. 120. «αέρι τα κέκρυπται, όθεν πάλιν ουκέτι νόστος». Πρβ. Δημ. Άσμ. Γ. Χρ. Χασιώτου, Μυρολόγια. 28. «βουργάραις μ' εξεκίνησαν 'ς τ' αγύριστο ταξείδι — 'πού πάνουν και δεν έρχουνται και πίσω δεν γυρίζουν». Ο σύγχρονος του Shakespeare δραματικός ποιητής Marlowe εις προγενέστερον του Αμλέτου δράμα·

Weep not for Mortimer=that scorns the world, and, a traveller, - goes to discover countries yet unkown».

9) _και αυτό — πάθη_. Πρβ. Ευριπ. Φοίνιξ. Απόσπ. 813… «Ω φιλόζωοι βροτοί, — οι την επιστείχουσαν ημέραν ιδείν — ποθείτ' έχοντες μυρίων άχθος κακών· — ούτως έρως βροτοίσιν έγκειται βίου· — το ζην γαρ ίσμεν, του θανείν δ' απειρία — πας τις φοβείται φως λιπείν τόδ' ηλίου».

10) _η συνείδησις_. Εις την οποίαν ενυπάρχει ο φόβος άλλης ζωής.

11) _κ' έτσι το φυσικό κλ_. Απόφασις προερχομένη από την πρώτην ορμήν της καρδίας έχει την έκφρασιν της ευρωστίας, έχει τα φυσικό της χρώμα· και τούτο παίρνει κατόπιν όψιν ασθενικήν (is sicklied o'er) από την ωχρότητα του λογισμού, δηλαδή από την ψυχράν σκέψιν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Ωραία. Ευχαριστούμε. 

Άλλαξα τα & &,. μετατρέποντας το περιεχόμενο που περικλείανε σε πλάγια γράμματα.

Το συνημμένο είναι το δισέλιδο των σημειώσεων στην έκδοση του 1889.


----------



## sarant (May 1, 2015)

Μια και είδα ότι ακόμα λείπει ο Μπελιές:

Να ζεις; Να μη ζεις; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα.
Τι είναι ευγενέστερο, να υπομένεις τις σαϊτιές
και τα πετροβολήματα μοίρας απαίσιας
ή να πολεμάς ενάντια σ’ ένα πέλαγο δεινά
και να παλεύεις ώς το τέλος του; Θάνατος-ύπνος:
τίποτ’ άλλο! Και αν μ’ έναν ύπνο λέμε πως τέλος δίνουμε
στους πόνους της καρδιάς και τ’ άλλα χιλιάδες άλγη
-τη φυσική κληρονομιά της σάρκας- αυτός ο ύπνος
θα ήτανε για όλους η φυσική λύση. Θάνατος-ύπνος!
Ύπνος, ίσως με όνειρα –να το μεγάλο εμπόδιο:
σ’ αυτό τον ύπνο του θανάτου, τα όνειρα θα έρθουν,
όταν πετάξουμε από πάνω μας ετούτο το φθαρτό σαρκίο;
Αυτό είναι που μας τρομάζει: η αιτία που μας κάνει
ν’ αποδεχτούμε τον πολυετή όλεθρο της ζωής. Γιατί, αλλιώς,
ποιος θ’ άντεχε τα πλήγματα και τον περίγελω του κόσμου,
την αδικία του δυνάστη, τη χλεύη του αλαζόνα,
τις σουβλιές έρωτα καταφρονεμένου, τη βραδύτητα του νόμου,
τη θρασύτητα της εξουσίας και όλες τις κλοτσιές
που εισπράττει απ’ τους ανάξιους υπομονετικά η αρετή;
Ποιος θ’ άντεχε, αν μόνος του μπορούσε ν’ απαλλαγεί
απ’ όλα αυτά μ’ ένα μικρό μαχαίρι. Ποιος θα ήθελε
να υποφέρει βάρη, να βογκάει και να ιδρώνει από το βάρος
της ζωής, εάν ο τρόμος για κάτι αόριστο που έρχεται με τον θάνατο
-με την αναχώρηση για την ανεξερεύνητη χώρα, απ’ όπου
κανένας ταξιδιώτης δεν γυρίζει-, εάν αυτός ο τρόμος
δεν παραπλανούσε τη θέλησή μας και μας έκανε
να υπομένουμε τα βάσανά μας και όχι να ριχνόμαστε
σε άλλα, πιο γνωστά μας; Αυτό είναι: η συνείδηση 
μας κάνει όλους δειλούς. Κι έτσι αλλοιώνεται το φυσικό χρώμα 
της απόφασης απ’ τη χλομή βαφή της σκέψης.
Κι έτσι, έργα πνοής μεγάλης, που θα πετύχαιναν αν γίνονταν
εκείνη τη στιγμή, λοξοδρομούν απ’ τα νερά τους|
και ποτέ πράξεις δεν ονομάζονται.

Και με την ευκαιρία, μιαν ιδέα: Χωρίς να πάψει αυτό το νήμα και τ' ανάλογα, να φτιαχτεί ειδική ενότητα, "Παράλληλες μεταφράσεις", με όλα τα κλασικά κείμενα που δημοσιεύουμε κατά καιρούς σε περισσότερες από μία μεταφράσεις.


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2015)

sarant said:


> ...
> Και με την ευκαιρία, μιαν ιδέα: Χωρίς να πάψει αυτό το νήμα και τ' ανάλογα, να φτιαχτεί ειδική ενότητα, "Παράλληλες μεταφράσεις", με όλα τα κλασικά κείμενα που δημοσιεύουμε κατά καιρούς σε περισσότερες από μία μεταφράσεις.



Πολλά με παράλληλες θα βρούμε εκεί: *Shakespeare, Σαίξπηρ, Σέξπιρ (what's in a name?): Λεξιλογιακές αναφορές στον Βάρδο*. 

Ανεξάρτητα από τον βάρδο όμως, καλή ιδέα, ναι, γιατί έχουμε κι άλλα, π.χ.: 

*When You Are Old, William Butler Yeats
*
*Song of the Flea


*Και τραγούδια χωρίς ψύλλους: Μεταφρ-άσματα: Τα πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα.


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2015)

Καλή ιδέα, συνονόματε του #11. Μου λείπουν δυο-τρεις τελευταίοι Μπελιέδες, να τους έχω τουλάχιστον στη βιβλιοθήκη μου. Πολύ καλά έκανες με το δωράκι σου κι ευχαριστούμε. Θα δοκιμάσω κι ένα κόλπο, αλλά αύριο. Σήμερα πρέπει να διαδηλώσουμε — την αγάπη μας για τη φύση.


----------



## sarant (May 1, 2015)

Συνονόματε, εσύ με παρέσυρες και πήρα μερικους Μπελιέδες, αλλά δεν τον φτάνει τον Ρώτα, ακόμα κι όταν του βάλω (του Ρώτα) πέναλτι για την παλιά δημοτική.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2016)

nickel said:


> ...*Αναζητούνται η μετάφραση του Μπελιέ, που δεν την έχω αγοράσει ακόμα, και του Κακογιάννη, που είναι εξαντλημένη. (Κάντε ένα ψυχικό αν την έχετε.)*



«Στη μετάφρασή μου έχω τηρήσει απόλυτα την αντιστοιχία των στίχων με το αγγλικό κείμενο όπως αποδίδεται στις εκδόσεις της Οξφόρδης, τις εναλλαγές από τον έμμετρο στον πεζό λόγο και όλες τις ομοιοκαταληξίες» σημειώνει ο Μιχάλης Κακογιάννης (1921-2011) για τη μετάφραση του «Άμλετ» που κυκλοφόρησε το 1985 από τις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη (κι έχει εξαντληθεί). Την αφιέρωσε στην Έλλη Λαμπέτη, που τον παρακίνησε και τον βοήθησε με το θεατρικό της ένστικτο «σαν πρώτος ακροατής».

*Να ζεις ή να μη ζεις; Αυτό είναι το ερώτημα. *
Γενναιότερο άραγε στο νου λογιέται να υπομένεις 
τα βέλη και τις πετριές μιας ανελέητης μοίρας, 
ή ν' αντιτάσσεις τα όπλα σ' ένα πέλαγο από βάσανα 
και, αψηφώντας τα, να δίνεις τέλος; Πεθαίνεις-κοιμάσαι... 
Τίποτ' άλλο. Και μ' έναν ύπνο να μπορείς να λες 
πως εξοντώνεις τους καημούς και μύρια τόσα ανθρώπινα δεινά 
που 'ναι κληρονομιά της σάρκας, θα 'ταν 
μια λύση πολυπόθητη. Πεθαίνεις - κοιμάσαι... Κοιμάσαι; 
Κι αν ονειρεύεσαι; Αλίμονο, αυτό είναι που πονάει. 
Γιατί στον ύπνο μέσα του θανάτου τι όνειρα ίσως ξεπροβάλλουν, 
αφού αποτινάξουμε τούτο το θνητό φορτίο, 
μας κάνουν να κοντοσταθούμε. Ιδού η αιτία 
που η ζωή πάει τραβώντας μες στον όλεθρο. Αλλιώς 
ποιος θ' άντεχε τα μαστιγώματα και την ταπείνωση του χρόνου, 
του δυνάστη τ' άδικο, του αλαζόνα την αυθάδεια, 
το σπαραγμό του απαρνημένου έρωτα, του νόμου τις αναβολές, 
της εξουσίας το θράσος, κι όλους τους εξευτελισμούς 
που εισπράττει η άξια υπομονή από τους ανάξιους, 
αν ο καθένας μόνος του μπορούσε να ξοφλήσει 
μ' ένα γυμνό μαχαίρι; Θα σήκωνε κανείς τ' αβάσταχτα, 
γονατισμένος μια ζωή με βόγγους και με ιδρώτα, 
μα να που ο φόβος για το τι παραμονεύει ύστερ' απ' το θάνατο 
στη χώρα την ανεξερεύνητη που από τα σύνορά της 
κανένας ταξιδιώτης δε γυρνάει, σαστίζει την απόφαση, 
κάνοντας να υπομένουμε τα όσα βάσανα έχουμε 
παρά να ορμάμε σε άλλα που αγνοούμε. 

Πηγή: «Οι μεταφραστικές περιπέτειες του Άμλετ», Ματίνα Καλτάκη στο www.lifo.gr (6-5-2016), μέσω Θησέα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2016)

...
Επίσης από το παραπάνω άρθρο, η μετάφραση του Δημητρίου Βικέλα (1882):

«Η πιο παλιά ελληνική μετάφραση του «Άμλετ» είναι του Περβάνογλου, σε αρχαΐζουσα, και εκδόθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1858. Ο τίτλος αποδόθηκε ως «Αμλέτος, βασιλόπαις της Δανίας» και συμπληρωνόταν από τις εξής πληροφορίες: «Τραγωδία του Άγγλου Σαιξπήρου, ενστίχως μεταφρασθείσα υπό Ιωάννου Π. Περβάνογλου». Ο Γιάννης Σιδέρης δίνει την πληροφορία ότι ήταν η απόδοση που χρησιμοποιούσε τόσο ο Παντελής Σούτσας (το 1866) όσο και ο Διονύσιος Ταβουλάρης κάθε φορά που παρουσίαζε το έργο (στη διάρκεια της τριακονταετίας 1872-1905). Έκτοτε, ο «Άμλετ» μεταφράστηκε πολλές φορές από σημαντικούς λογοτέχνες. Η συγκριτική ανάγνωσή τους επιτρέπει να δούμε αφενός τις περιπέτειες της γλώσσας σε μια διάρκεια σχεδόν 160 χρόνων, αφετέρου τον τρόπο που εξελίσσεται η κατανόηση και η απόδοση του σαιξπηρικού αριστουργήματος. Το πλέον χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα παρέχει ο γνωστός μονόλογος του Άμλετ από την πρώτη σκηνή της Γ' Πράξης, που αρχίζει με τον στίχο «To be, or not to be, that is the question». Κι ενώ στην απόδοση του Περβάνογλου ακούγεται αστείος, «*Είναι ή μη, νυν τούτ' έστι το ζήτημα*», η απόδοση του Βικέλα, «Να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει, ιδού η απορία», έγινε τόσο δημοφιλής, που ανεξαρτητοποιήθηκε από το έργο και καθιερώθηκε ως λαϊκή ρήση. 

Στη βιβλιοθήκη μου έχω τη δεύτερη παλαιότερη μετάφραση του «Άμλετ», του Δημητρίου Βικέλα (1835-1908). Συριανός, με εμπορικές δραστηριότητες στο Λονδίνο και στο Παρίσι που του εξασφάλισαν αξιόλογη περιουσία, μπόρεσε μετά το 1876 να επικεντρωθεί στη λογοτεχνία, γράφοντας και μεταφράζοντας – και αργότερα να αναλάβει σημαντικές πρωτοβουλίες για την αναβίωση των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Εκτός από ποιήματα (στη δημοτική) και διηγήματα (πιο γνωστό ο «Λουκής Λάρας»), μετέφρασε έξι σαιξπηρικά έργα: «Ρωμαίος και Ιουλιέττα», «Οθέλλος», «Βασιλεύς Ληρ», «Μάκβεθ», «Αμλέτος», «Ο Έμπορος της Βενετίας» (1875-1884).

Στις μεταφράσεις ακολουθεί μεικτό ιδίωμα που δεν περιορίζεται, όπως ο ίδιος εξηγεί, «εντός του λεξικού και της φρασεολογίας της δημοτικής ανθολογίας» αλλά αποδίδει τον στίχο στην «καθομιλουμένην ως κοινώς λαλείται». Η στιχουργική του μπορεί να έχει αδυναμίες (ο Φώτος Πολίτης γράφει ότι ο μονότονος δεκαπεντασύλλαβός του, με «τις αφάνταστες χασμωδίες, την περισσή του πλαδαρότητα και τη γλώσσα του την ανάμικτη και την κακόζηλη δεν είναι πια ανεκτός» και ο Βασίλης Ρώτας σχολιάζει ότι ο πλαδαρός δεκαπεντασύλλαβός του δεν κάνει για τη σκηνή), αλλά ισχύει αυτό που σημειώνει ο Βάλτερ Πούχνερ («Κείμενα και Αντικείμενα», εκδ. Καστανιώτη 1997), ότι οι μεταφράσεις του αποτελούν «την πρώτη συστηματική προσπάθεια μιας ουσιαστικότερης πρόσληψης» των πιο σημαντικών τραγωδιών του Σαίξπηρ. Ο περίφημος μονόλογος του Άμλετ στη μετάφρασή του, που εκδόθηκε το 1882, πάει ως εξής (απλοποιώντας την ορθογραφία):

*Nα ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει; Ιδού η απορία. *
Τι είναι πλέον ευγενές; Να ζει, να υποφέρει 
της Τύχης τα τοξεύματα και σφενδονίσματά της 
ή εις βασάνων πέλαγος τα όπλα ν' αντιτάξει 
και να ιδεί το τέλος των με την αντίστασίν του; 
Απέθανε – κοιμήθηκε· ιδού! Και μ' έναν ύπνο 
να παύει ο πονόκαρδος και τα δεινά τα χίλια 
που είν' η μοίρα της σαρκός, συντέλεια θα ήτο 
να την ορέγεται κανείς ενθέρμως! ‒ Ν' αποθάνει, 
να κοιμηθεί. ‒ Να κοιμηθεί; Να ονειρεύετ' ίσως! 
Ιδού, ιδού το πρόσκομμα! Διότι στου θανάτου 
τον ύπνον τούτον άραγε τι όνειρα θα έλθουν, 
αφού αποτινάξομεν την σκέπην την φθαρτήν μας; 
Αυτό μας φέρει δισταγμούς· αυτό είν' η αιτία 
που κάμνει τόσον μακρινόν της συμφοράς τον βίον. 
Διότι ποίος ήθελε ποτέ να υποφέρει 
του κόσμου τον περίγελον και την καταδρομήν του, 
τυράννων καταπίεσιν, τρανών υπεροψίαν, 
τα βάσανα του έρωτος του καταφρονημένου, 
του νόμου τη βραδύτητα, το ύφος των εντέλει 
ή και τα κολαφίσματα οπού συχνοαρπάζει 
η μετριόφρων αρετή από τους αναξίους, 
ενώ του ήτο δυνατόν το παν να εξοφλήσει 
μ' ένα κεντρί! Ποιος ήθελε φορτία να σηκώνει, 
και να ιδρώνει, να βογγά απ' της ζωής το βάρος, 
εάν του μετά θάνατον ο φόβος, ‒αν ο τόπος 
ο άγνωστος, οπού ποτέ κανένας ταξιδιώτης 
ακόμη δεν εγύρισεν από τα σύνορά του‒ 
εάν δεν μας εκλόνιζαν αυτά την θέλησίν μας, 
ώστε κανείς να προτιμά τα βάσανα που έχει, 
παρά να τρέξει μόνος του εις άλλα που δεν ξεύρει.»

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/theater_articles/99509


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2016)

...
...καθώς και του Κοσμά Πολίτη:

«Ο Κωνσταντίνος Θεοτόκης (1872-1923) μετέφρασε από το 1910 έως το 1916 «Άμλετ», «Βασιλιά Ληρ», «Οθέλλο», «Τρικυμία» και «Μάκβεθ». Η μετάφραση του «Άμλετ» στη δημοτική και με ενδεκασύλλαβο στίχο θα κυκλοφορήσει σε βιβλίο το 1977 από την Εταιρεία Σπουδών Νεοελληνικού Πολιτισμού και Γενικής Παιδείας (εξαντλημένο). 

Με το σαιξπηρικό αριστούργημα θα αναμετρηθεί και ο Κοσμάς Πολίτης (1888-1974), ένας από τους πλέον σημαντικούς πεζογράφους της γενιάς του '30, συγγραφέας του «Λεμονοδάσους», της «Εκάτης» και της «Εroica». Η απόδοσή του κυκλοφόρησε σε βιβλίο το 2014 από τις εκδόσεις Νεφέλη, στην επέτειο των 40 χρόνων από τον θάνατό του. Πρόκειται, βέβαια, για το συντομευμένο κείμενο που χρησιμοποίησε η Μαριέτα Ριάλδη στην παράσταση του Πειραματικού Θεάτρου της, τη χειμερινή σεζόν 1971-72. Το αρχικό, πλήρες κείμενο της μετάφρασης του Πολίτη δεν έχει διασωθεί. 

*Να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει, αυτό είναι το ζήτημα· *
τι δείχνει πιο γενναία ψυχή, να υποφέρεις 
πετριές και σαϊτιές μιας άθλιας τύχης, 
ή να παίρνεις τ' άρματα ενάντια σ' ένα πέλαγο από βάσανα 
κι αντιβγαίνοντας να τους δίνεις τέλος; Ύπνος... θάνατος... 
τίποτ' άλλο· και μ' έναν ύπνο αν βάζομε τέλος στης καρδιάς τον πόνο 
και στα χίλια σωματικά μας βάσανα, 
κληρονομία της σάρκας, είναι μια συντέλεια 
που να την εύχεσαι θερμά! Θάνατος... ύπνος... 
Ύπνος! Να ονειρεύεσαι ίσως – ναι, αυτού είναι ο κόμπος· 
γιατί σ' αυτό τον ύπνο του θανάτου, μας βάζει σε έγνοια 
τι όνειρα θα μας έρθουν όταν θα 'χουμε πετάξει αυτό 
το θνητό κουβάρι· αυτή η έγνοια κάνει τόσο μακρόζωη τη δυστυχία· 
Γιατί ποιος θ' ανεχότανε του χρόνου το ντρόπιασμα και τα χτυπήματα, 
του τυράννου την αδικία, την ακαταδεξιά του φαντασμένου, 
τον πόνο μιας αγάπης περιφρονημένης, τις αναβολές του νόμου, 
της εξουσίας το θράσος και τις κλωτσιές 
που η καρτερική αξία τρώει από τον ανάξιο, 
αν μπορούσε μόνος του στον εαυτό του την ανάπαψη να δώσει 
μ' ένα μαχαίρι; Ποιος θα 'θελε τούτα τα βάρη να σηκώνει, 
να ιδρώνει και να βογγάει κάτω από μια καταθλιπτική ζωή, 
αν ο τρόμος μην υπάρχει κάτι μετά τον θάνατο, 
στην άγνωστη χώρα, που από την περιοχή της 
κανένας ταξιδιώτης δεν γυρίζει, δε σάστιζε τη θέληση 
και δεν μας έκανε να προτιμάμε αυτά εδώ τα βάσανα, 
παρά να πάμε σε άλλα που μας είναι άγνωστα;»

http://www.lifo.gr/articles/theater_articles/99509


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2016)

...
...και του Διονύση Καψάλη:

«Toυ Διονύση Καψάλη η μετάφραση δοκιμάστηκε στη σκηνή, στην περσινή παράσταση του Γιάννη Χουβαρδά στη Στέγη, την ίδια εποχή που εκδόθηκε (εκδ. Gutenberg 2015). H σύγκριση με τις προηγούμενες, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά τον διάσημο μονόλογο του Άμλετ, δείχνει ότι οι διαφορές από τη μία μετάφραση στην άλλη είναι επί της ουσίας μικρές. Η γλώσσα αλλάζει με τον καιρό, το γλωσσικό αίσθημα επίσης (κι αυτό φαίνεται συγκρίνοντας τη δημοτική του Ρώτα με τις σύγχρονες μεταφράσεις), αλλά όχι τόσο γρήγορα ώστε να υπάρχουν αξιόλογες διαφοροποιήσεις σε μεταφράσεις που μένουν κατά το δυνατόν πιστές στο πρωτότυπο. 

*Να ζεις ή να μη ζεις, να το ερώτημα·* 
πού βρίσκεται η ευγένεια του ανθρώπου: 
να τον χτυπά, να τον εξευτελίζει 
μοίρα αλλοπρόσαλλη και να υπομένει; 
Ή να ξεσηκωθεί, να πάρει τα όπλα, 
ενάντια σ' ένα πέλαγος δεινά 
και να τα πολεμήσει ως το τέλος; 
Πεθαίνεις και κοιμάσαι, τίποτ' άλλο: 
και μ' έναν ύπνο λες ότι γλιτώνεις 
τον πόνο της καρδιάς και τις χιλιάδες 
πληγές που είναι πλασμένες με τη σάρκα: 
είναι κι αυτό ένα τέλος, μια τελείωση, 
να την ποθείς ευλαβικά. Πεθαίνεις 
και κοιμάσαι· κοιμάσαι και μπορεί 
να ονειρευτείς – να τος, εδώ είναι ο κόμπος: 
γιατί σ' αυτό τον ύπνο του θανάτου 
τι όνειρα θα έρθουν όταν πια 
θα 'χουμε αποτινάξει από πάνω μας 
το θλιβερό κουβάρι της θνητότητας; 
Να τι μας σταματά. Κι η σκέψη αυτή 
χαρίζει μια ζωή στη δυστυχία: 
Ποιος θ' άντεχε τις πίκρες και τη χλεύη, 
τον καταποντισμό της ηλικίας; 
Ποιος θα υπέφερε την αδικία 
του ισχυρού, το θράσος του επηρμένου, 
τους πόνους του αναπόδοτου έρωτα, 
τη χαύνωση του νόμου, την αναίδεια 
και την αυθάδεια της εξουσίας; 
Ποιος άξιος, γεμάτος καρτερία, 
θ' άντεχε να τον φτύνει κάθε ανάξιος, 
όταν μπορούσε ο ίδιος να εξοφλήσει 
τον κόσμο αυτόν με μια γυμνή λεπίδα; 
Ποιος θα το σήκωνε τέτοιο φορτίο, 
να ιδρώνει, να βογγάει κάτω από 
το βάρος μιας ζωής βαριεστημένης, 
εάν αυτός ο τρόμος για εκείνο 
το πέραν του θανάτου, το μετά 
(τη χώρα την ανεύρετη απ' όπου 
κανένας ταξιδιώτης δεν γυρίζει), 
δεν γίνονταν φραγμός στη βούλησή μας 
και δεν μας έκανε να προτιμάμε 
τα τωρινά μας βάσανα παρά 
να φύγουμε προς άλλα, άγνωστά μας; 

Ευχαριστούμε τη Ματίνα Καλτάκη που έγραψε το άρθρο, το lifo που το δημοσίευσε και τον Θησέα που το βρήκε και μας το έδειξε. Χάρη σ' αυτούς συμπληρώθηκε μια χαρά το νήμα. 

Έχουμε και λέμε και διαλαλούμε: 

Βικέλας | Πολυλάς | Ρώτας | Κ. Πολίτης | Κακογιάννης | Χειμωνάς | Μπελιές | Μάτεσις | Καψάλης


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2021)




----------

